# what about dukes with all the mods



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

what do u guys think about a #3 duke with jc conner base plates,jc conner jaw additions,jc conner t shock springs & crush proof swives,think this set up is good i hope soo cause it is what im going to try,1st time trapper for coyote,bob cay &some fox?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Ever heard the old saying ...........

"You can't polish a turd"??? :wink:

I guess you could, but would just end-up with a shiney-turd 

lol
Smitty


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

smitty i know ur feeling about dukes,but help me here,i already bought them, so have no choice thanks smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

By all means, put them to use & decide for yourself. Don't take my word (or any one elses) as "gospel". You may decide they're the greatest thing since sliced-bread. Only you can decide what you like, no one can decide that for you.

Smitty


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

so eve with jc conner base plates.jaw additions there still weak


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You asked for opinions, you stated you already knew mine. I'm not known for being a "yes" man & telling someone what I think they want to hear (unless she's an attractive blonde :wink: ). I'll call it like I see it.

Don't ask for opinions if you don't want to hear them. You'll get replies both ways, good & bad........you're the one who has the decision to make, not me or any other trapper on here. We aren't using them, you are........

Don't misunderstand me please, not trying to be a smart-alec, just giving a straight-forward answer to a straight-forward question. Anytime you or anyone else doesn't want to hear my opinion/thoughts on a subject, please feel free to ask me in your post to refrain from answering......I'm a big boy & it isn't going to make me cry for more than a day or two 

Smitty


----------

